# My First Post In Cat Forum~~



## happguy (Nov 14, 2005)

hello guys~this is my first post in cat forum~i come from Hong Kong,nice to meet ya~

i'm a BSH(british short hair) cat, black in color, i like to play and sleep~
you can go to this link to see me~

http://hk.pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/ltkaet/my_photos

But those photos were taken when i was just 3 months old~sorry guys,i will update later~


----------



## MikePageKY (Aug 24, 2005)

Hello Happguy and Long Long, and welcome. I just LOVE british shorthairs, I think those little round faces are just toooo cute!!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

What a darling picture of Long Long. Welcome to Catforum. 
Post more pictures. We love pictures!


----------



## happguy (Nov 14, 2005)

i will post more~~~haha~hope you guys don't laugh at my bad english~


----------



## spamlet (Mar 14, 2005)

Laugh 8O Your English seems better than mine! Nice to meet you and Long Long...cool name!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum, cute kitty you have there :!:


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)

Welcome! What a cute kitten.


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Wow, what a cute baby!! Welcome, and your English is just fine!


----------



## vicki (Oct 30, 2005)

great pic!


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2005)

Welcome from another newbie  . Nice kitty cat!

Dan


----------



## happguy (Nov 14, 2005)

guys,i've updated the photos and you can go to have a look again! some funny photos are updated~like mine now~haha~


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

happguy said:


> guys,i've updated the photos and you can go to have a look again! some funny photos are updated~like mine now~haha~


Cute & :lol: :lol: :lol: !


----------



## peache29 (Nov 23, 2005)

Hi, Long Long!!
Nice to meet someone that is Asian too.. LOL  
Your cat is beautiful..! ive always luvv british shorthair..
was abt to get one..
Unfortunately, i got smitten with an exotic persian x himalayan cats!  
ah well, nice to meet you.. and welcome to cat forum..


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

what a cutie! Welcome I am donna proudly owned by the incredible trio and surrogate mum to a yr old shepard mix female Freesia


----------

